
Crown shyness - unsupported
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown_shyness
======
slackingoff2017
Another crown phenomenon
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krummholz](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krummholz)

And something that prevents many trees from being grown indoors
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaction_wood](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaction_wood)

Trees will lead you down a glorious wikipedia black hole.

~~~
raldi
What does reaction wood have to do with growing plants indoors?

~~~
adventured
There's typically no wind indoors.

[http://awesci.com/the-role-of-wind-in-a-trees-life/](http://awesci.com/the-
role-of-wind-in-a-trees-life/)

------
donatj
This is super interesting. This is the kind of thing I enjoy on HN most,
oddly.

~~~
zone411
You might want to check out "The Hidden Life of Trees: What They Feel, How
They Communicate" by Peter Wohlleben. It's an enjoyable book that covers
similar topics, also available as an audiobook.

------
tptacek
Perhaps somebody else here listens to the Slate politics podcast, where John
Dickerson this week spent 4 minutes describing this phenomenon.

~~~
Houshalter
There was a bunch of popular posts about it on reddit yesterday. I would bet
that is probably the most direct source of this post. Perhaps the podcast
inspired the original reddit posters.

~~~
tptacek
That's kind of even cooler, the idea that a 4 minute bit Dickerson did about
tree growth patterns could spread so virulently.

------
roceasta
>Plants are able to sense the proximity of neighbors by sensing backscattered
far-red (FR)

Plants can _see_? I had no idea.

~~~
Mz
They also can "scream" by giving off a pulse (that humans can't hear) when
attacked and can "talk" to each other by giving off chemicals when attacked by
insects, thereby warning neighboring relatives to start creating protective
chemicals to defend themselves.

~~~
thomasfoster96
> They also can "scream" by giving off a pulse (that humans can't hear) when
> attacked...

Do you have a source for the ‘scream’ phenomenon?

I am aware of (and was myself misled by) several pop-science books which
confusingly tried to compare plants giving off chemicals when attacked with
animals screaming. The result was that a skim read would have given one the
impression that plants could make sounds inaudible to humans, which was not
what was meant.

~~~
yorwba
Trees who suffer from drought apparently give off ultrasound when their dried
cells are destroyed, but it seems to _attract_ pests who then finish off the
tree:
[https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Pop+chirp+bite+crunch+chew%3a...](https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Pop+chirp+bite+crunch+chew%3a+the+ultrasonic+din+of+dying+trees...-a0184482336)

~~~
thomasfoster96
But that's the sound of the tree decaying/dying, not communicating as the GP
seemed to imply.

------
magic_beans
Wow! The gaps look extraordinary. What a weird thing to learn about today!

~~~
andirk
Looks cool, but didn't you learn that we don't know?

~~~
nebabyte
He didn't say anything to the contrary.

------
wyldfire
What an interesting phenomenon! Thanks for sharing.

------
colordrops
Not sure why but this phenomenon is extremely pronounced while tripping on
LSD.

~~~
arkis22
An easy answer would be that everything is more pronounced while tripping on
LSD

~~~
randyrand
the absence of the phenomenon is not more pronounced.

